# Accessing Urban75 from mobiles



## Lazy Llama (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought I'd make a sticky for this so that people are aware of the options.

There is currently a plugin installed on the boards which support mobile apps on various platforms:

Tapatalk - iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7 and BlackBerry
The apps are variously free, free with restrictions and paid, depending on app and mobile platform.

The boards also have a couple of mobile styles available for browsing using standard browsers.

(Updated so that only xenForo-supporting add-ons are listed)


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

Also note that if you so install these apps, some will try and add the line "posted via +++++" to your every post. Please remove this in your settings.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 25, 2011)

Do these offer anything that simply using the Mobile skin doesn't, or are they for people who can't use the mobile skin for some reason?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2011)

They offer an interface that is far better optimised for the boards.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2011)

I like Tapatalk


----------



## mauvais (Apr 27, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> Each of those is available as a free app with restrictions or a paid-for version.


There's no free version of Tapatalk on Android.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2011)

Is there any chance of reinstating the reply function on the normal mobile skin? Or does it just not work for this version of the boards?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

mauvais said:


> There's no free version of Tapatalk on Android.


You're right, same on iPhone, Tapatalk is paid only. Free on Blackberry apparently.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Is there any chance of reinstating the reply function on the normal mobile skin? Or does it just not work for this version of the boards?


The reply function is there but there's no Reply with Quote. 
I'll see if there's an updated version of the theme.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

There's no update to that theme, it's been superseded by the Lightweight theme by the same author that we also have.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 27, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> The reply function is there but there's no Reply with Quote.
> I'll see if there's an updated version of the theme.


Ah that's what I meant, reply with quote, but no worries - I should try and keep up and get a new fangled phone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like Tapatalk


 
Me too, it's great, haven't used the mobile skin since getting it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> You're right, same on iPhone, Tapatalk is paid only. Free on Blackberry apparently.


 
Weird it used to have a lite version...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 28, 2011)

I was quite happily using the ordinary web version via mobile (for this and another forum), but I've just started using Tapatalk. Pretty good - a few nice features I don't think we even get on the web, like 'participated threads'.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Weird it used to have a lite version...


 
It definitely did - I had lite for quite a few months before I paid for it.


----------



## ChrisC (May 2, 2011)

I use Tapatalk excellent app. Android, HTC Desire.


----------



## Citizen66 (May 2, 2011)

I'm going to have to consider getting one of these. The boards worked brilliantly on my HTC Hero but not so nearly as good on my Desire... 

Anyway, I've got time to think about it as my second Desire's screen has now gone fucked in the space of four months.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 2, 2011)

I'd strongly suggest Tapatalk, it may cost a quid but it's really worth it, browsing is very nice via it...


----------



## grit (May 2, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'd strongly suggest Tapatalk, it may cost a quid but it's really worth it, browsing is very nice via it...


 
Does the forum have to specifically support it?


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 2, 2011)

grit said:


> Does the forum have to specifically support it?


 
Yes, it needs a free 'mod' installing on the forum. 

Tapatalk comes with some code which pops up what amounts to an advert to it if you access the boards via a mobile browser, but I've taken that out as it's annoying and kinda against our principles.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 25, 2011)

I am trying out TouchBB Lite as it is free. I want to know if it adds a tag line to the end of posts, can't see anything in settings...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 25, 2011)

Hmm. It seems ok. No reply with quote facility that I can see. 
Longer thread titles get cut off so that can be a pain:


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 25, 2011)

I think I edited the server-end script to remove the auto-tagline on TouchBB.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 25, 2011)

on my laptop now - it seems that the script works - I didn't know if you were unable to see the taglines when you were using the app

As for quoting people, you click/touch their username next to their post and it auto quotes them

Seems fine for a free app - it is supposed to be ad supported I understand but I haven't seen any as yet


----------



## weepiper (May 25, 2011)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Hmm. It seems ok. No reply with quote facility that I can see.


 
I would really like this ability in the mobile skin, also a 'go to first new post' button so I don't have to scroll through pages to find where I was. I just have a crappy old sony ericsson non-smartphone though.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 25, 2011)

I'm using an ipod touch, not a phone as such, but I can't find a 'New Posts' or any of those links - it would be useful in most apps and mobile skins


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm - the screen has stopped auto rotating on my ipod touch since I installed Touchbb Lite
I have deleted it from the ipod - still won't rotate 

Am going to look into it and see if I can sort it reasonably easily - if not - full reset and then upload everything to the ipod again, ffs

be warned, etc, blah


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 7, 2011)

mauvais said:


> a few nice features I don't think we even get on the web, like 'participated threads'.


What's the difference between that and just the normal thread subscription service on the standard web site?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2011)

i got tapatalk aaages ago, but deleted it cos i never used it. seemed pointless to me, when i could just as easily click on U75 myself, without a middle man.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 7, 2011)

I have always used tapatalk but it was free pre-XF but now they want me to pay.


----------



## Will2403 (Aug 8, 2011)

whats forum runner like?

tapatalk has made some good improvements with its last update, including tagging quoted posters usernames.

still missing the ability to vote in polls via tapatalk.

otherwise its pretty much spot on.  forum runner looks pretty much the same so i'll probably just save the £1.49.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 16, 2011)

i used touchbb on the previous u75 and it was ok..the move seems to have borked it and it is asking whether the mods have installed the free touchbb extension or whatnot...(no hurry)

have changed the address of the forums to http://www.urban75.net/forums/


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 16, 2011)

Sadly, touchBB isn't yet available for xenForo - http://www.messageforums.net/iphoneforumreader.php?get=script


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Aug 16, 2011)

ahhhhh thanks LL


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I like Tapatalk



For some reason I can't download it on my HTC


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 17, 2011)

I just the forum as is.

I do have 4.3" screen mind


----------



## strung out (Sep 25, 2011)

i just browse the standard forum interface on my htc, but for some reason, it won't let me type in any text boxes. anyone know why? just using the standard browser that comes on the sensation.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 25, 2011)

I've started to have an issue with tapatalk on u75. It often refuses to load the first page of a thread and won't let me jump back to it. Only here though, not on another enabled forum I use.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 25, 2011)

Tapatalk doesn't sort threads or new posts chronologically for me anymore. The threads update with the posts but they don't then get sorted by any of the methods available. They're totally static.


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 26, 2011)

Butchers - log out of u75 and change the settings


----------



## Will2403 (Sep 26, 2011)

Dan u - I have the same problem but with another site I use on tapatalk and not this one - maybe if we delete the app and reinstall it, then it will work, might just be a rrandom glitch


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 26, 2011)

taptalk is working very well for me.
I'd go as far as to say it's completely changed my Urban experiences.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

What are people on android using? The tapatalk app is a bit pants compared to the iphone version


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah, i just started using tapatalk on my android phone and it's really annoying me that when i click on a thread to take me to the latest post, it does that but tells me i'm on page 1 of the thread, even if it's actually page 100.

this means that when i click on next page, it takes me to page 2 of the thread, rather than the page after the one i'm viewing.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep. That's one annoying feature. Others for me are: not being able to see PMs (am i being thick?), and the lack of an alert dashboard.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never switched from i-phone 3gs safari and think its fine.  I'm not exactly technically nous, but it all seems ok to me, the alert thingy works and the boards are easily readable.  Am i missing out from not having these apps? (i ask now as it was months ago that the thread began).


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 4, 2011)

strung out said:


> i just browse the standard forum interface on my htc, but for some reason, it won't let me type in any text boxes. anyone know why? just using the standard browser that comes on the sensation.


Turn off rich text.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 4, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Yep. That's one annoying feature. Others for me are: not being able to see PMs (am i being thick?), and the lack of an alert dashboard.


I'm guessing those are missing from the Android version. They're certainly there in the iPhone one.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

OneStrike said:


> I've never switched from i-phone 3gs safari and think its fine. I'm not exactly technically nous, but it all seems ok to me, the alert thingy works and the boards are easily readable. Am i missing out from not having these apps? (i ask now as it was months ago that the thread began).



Since the boards were upgraded the iPhone tapatalk app is very good if you've got a spare £2. It's got basically all the functionality of the website in a mobile app.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lazy Llama said:


> I'm guessing those are missing from the Android version. They're certainly there in the iPhone one.


Glad you said that - I had been missing that and you made me go and find it


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> Since the boards were upgraded the iPhone tapatalk app is very good if you've got a spare £2. It's got basically all the functionality of the website in a mobile app.


but the internet also works fine without it. i don't get why people feel the need to spend £2 on something totally unnecessary.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 4, 2011)

It's optimised for the device in terms of text size and layout and it loads quicker. That's why I like browsing on the app.

IMO that £2 is worth it for the iPhone app and not at all for the Andriod. I've gone back to using the Internet browser on my Android.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> but the internet also works fine without it. i don't get why people feel the need to spend £2 on something totally unnecessary.


i used to think the same, but on my android phone it was getting annoying having to zoom in, turn my phone sideways etc for each new page that loaded. the app optimises it all so you don't have to do any of that.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> but the internet also works fine without it. i don't get why people feel the need to spend £2 on something totally unnecessary.


Madness. You are mad.


----------



## Will2403 (Oct 4, 2011)

defo. tapatalk shits all over safari for forum use. anyone who says different is mad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2011)

it used to have it but i never remembered to use it and safari worked fine so i ended up deleting it


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 16, 2011)

Will2403 said:


> defo. tapatalk shits all over safari for forum use. anyone who says different is mad.



Have to agree, plus I use it for a number of other forums too so I have all the forums frequent together in one place with great navigation and ease of use.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)

I updated the Android tapatalk today hoping that there'd be better functionality, but alas no! It's still the same


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 16, 2011)

i quite enjoy reading urban two characters at a time on the train, adds a certain frisson to trying to work out that the hell a thread is about


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

I use tapatalk, but whenever I browse to the site (after clicking a link on twitter or something) I get the annoying pop up asking me if I want to download tapatalk. Is there any way to get rid of this?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2011)

Click yes apparently. There was another thread on this recently. Here


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, but it hasn't cured it unfortunately.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2011)

There's an alternative app for Android called Forum Runner. Looks better than tapatalk

More here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/forumrunner-great-android-app-for-browsing-this-forum.284124/


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> There's an alternative app for Android called Forum Runner. Looks better than tapatalk
> 
> More here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/forumrunner-great-android-app-for-browsing-this-forum.284124/



Using this right now. Seems pretty good. Shame to lose alerts though.

E2a not sure how to get back to forum list once in a thread mind...


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well forum runner didn't last long before deciding not to load. Tapatalk looks nicer to be honest but missing a few features. Still missing alerts too.


----------



## Mapped (Dec 5, 2011)

I nearly bought forum runner until I read a load of reviews about it crashing. What I'd really like is for tapatalk to implement all the functionality they have on the iPhone version.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

i tried tapatalk again, and yet again found myself forgetting to use it and just using the forums i visit in the normal way. what don't people like about using forums without an app?


----------



## Mapped (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't like having to zoom in and out to magnify a link, say a page number, in order to get where I want. Also you need to scroll across to read, where with an app it's formatted right so you just scroll up and down


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2011)

i see, i'm quite used to that - piece of piss on an iphone.
i don't have to scroll across though - my iphone must format it automatically.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i tried tapatalk again, and yet again found myself forgetting to use it and just using the forums i visit in the normal way. what don't people like about using forums without an app?



I don't know whether it's the forum software or android or what. The forums loaded beautifully on my HTC hero. But since having the Desire (formerly the Z and latterly the HD) it loads as full screen which means you either have to keep zooming in all the time or turning it 90 degrees and squinting a bit. You also need thinner fingers than what I've got to locate the right link.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried Tapatalk but I really really miss alerts so I'm back to just using my phone browser now, annoying though it is in some ways.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 5, 2011)

I miss alerts (funny seeing as they're a fairly recent software addition  ). I'm not too bothered about PMs. If I get one I'll get a notification email and just open the browser on my mobile if it needs to an instant reply (which they generally don't) or wait 'til I'm back at my PC.


----------



## grit (Dec 5, 2011)

The stock browser on Android 2.3 does the job, its not perfect but I'm not wiling to lose either alerts or pms


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

N1 Buoy said:


> I nearly bought forum runner until I read a load of reviews about it crashing. What I'd really like is for tapatalk to implement all the functionality they have on the iPhone version.


ForumRunner has crashed precisely once on me. It's better than Tapatalk as you can view and interact with PMs, 'like' posts etc.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> ForumRunner has crashed precisely once on me. It's better than Tapatalk as you can view and interact with PMs, 'like' posts etc.



It is better for sure. I have had some hanging and there are bits that don't work right but for simple forum access it is the best solution I have used.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 29, 2011)

Tried ForumRunner and I think the words buggy piece of shit best describe it. Far from the stable and slick UX of Tapatalk....


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Tried ForumRunner and I think the words buggy piece of shit best describe it. Far from the stable and slick UX of Tapatalk....


Presumably you're talking about the iPhone version. The Android version works well for me and is well rated in the market. Nice interface too.
https://market.android.com/details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner


----------



## Mapped (Dec 30, 2011)

Using forum runner now and at 1st glance I'm impressed ;-) Cheers Ed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2011)

Interface isn't anything to write home about. Yup iOS is not working nicely...gonna give it a few more days duel use before deciding whether to move on to it or not.


----------



## grit (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah forum runner interface looks pretty shit, but it does its job pretty well overall. No crashes here on S2


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 17, 2012)

the "participated" option on phones never seems to work

it just gives me threads i started  not all threads i posted on


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 20, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:
			
		

> the "participated" option on phones never seems to work
> 
> it just gives me threads i started  not all threads i posted on



That feature works better on forumrunner than tapatalk.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 20, 2012)

grit said:


> The stock browser on Android 2.3 does the job, its not perfect but I'm not wiling to lose either alerts or pms



I'm happy with the stock browser too, except it doesn't link the device to the theme anymore. It used to give me the mobile skin when I was on my phone and the urban basic theme when I was on my desktop, but it doesn't do that now and I have to select the right theme every time I swap devices.

I can't remember if this started when we changed to XenForo or if it's happened since then.


----------



## purenarcotic (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 19, 2012)

I've updated the Tapatalk addon to version 1.4.0


> Version 1.3.0 release
> 
> Support advanced search.
> Add push key and optimize push mechanism to reduce holdtime.
> ...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 20, 2012)

a year on and although i have tapatalk and forum runner i generally  just use chrome.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2013)

I've tried a this again recently and Tapatalk still pisses from a great height on the rest.


----------



## soundsystem (Jun 5, 2013)

How does this work then? I've just downloaded Tapatalk 4 (which was free, there was another one just called Tapatalk that cost a few quid) but I can't work out how to access urban from it... a search for urban 75 brings up no results and I can't see anywhere to enter a URL. There is a list of categories of forums but I can't work out which one urban would fit in...


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 5, 2013)

Search for "urban75" with no spaces and you should be good to go.


----------



## soundsystem (Jun 6, 2013)

Ah, should've thought've trying without the space... cheers!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2013)

Arrgh, I was messing about earlier on a mobile phone and came on here, and messed about some more and clicked on U75 Mobile and now I can't figure out how to get back to the proper boards!  Help


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2013)

Click the XFS Mobile link at the very bottom of the page - that brings up the style chooser


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Click the XFS Mobile link at the very bottom of the page - that brings up the style chooser



ah sorted.  Cheers LL

Another thing that was happening is that gobbledegook was appearing.  It was like words were being duplicated and when I went back to try to correct, it seemed like cursor was jumping to places it shouldn't be.  Seems to be very troublesome using a mobile, or is there a knack to it?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ah sorted.  Cheers LL
> 
> Another thing that was happening is that gobbledegook was appearing.  It was like words were being duplicated and when I went back to try to correct, it seemed like cursor was jumping to places it shouldn't be.  Seems to be very troublesome using a mobile, or is there a knack to it?


Generally now I'd recommend using the default Urban Basic style on mobiles, or one of the mobile apps such as Tapatalk/ForumRunner.
Older non-smartphone mobiles will probably struggle with XenForo's responsive style (and with most of the rest of the web).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Generally now I'd recommend using the default Urban Basic style on mobiles, or one of the mobile apps such as Tapatalk/ForumRunner.
> Older non-smartphone mobiles will probably struggle with XenForo's responsive style (and with most of the rest of the web).



That *was *using the normal page though.  Typing was just going all over the place.  Looked like I couldn't type or spell!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That *was *using the normal page though.  Typing was just going all over the place.  Looked like I couldn't type or spell!


Which phone/browser were you using?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 10, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Which phone/browser were you using?



Firefox on a Nexus 4


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 10, 2013)

The function which allows you to tap the top of the screen to shoot to the top of the thread seems to have gone


----------



## Hollis (Oct 27, 2013)

Lazy Llama said:


> Generally now I'd recommend using the default Urban Basic style on mobiles, or one of the mobile apps such as Tapatalk/ForumRunner.
> Older non-smartphone mobiles will probably struggle with XenForo's responsive style (and with most of the rest of the web).


 
yeah - though if i select basic style it then changes it when I'm on a PC/laptop as well.. I guess you can't be running 2 styles at the same time on different machines?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 27, 2013)

The Urban Basic style is the default style, and the No Avatars style is a sub-style of that so it wouldn't matter if you had the same on desktop and mobile, that's the benefit of responsive design.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 9, 2014)

I have to say this forum's mobile site is the most functional and user friendly I've come across


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh wow this is good! Well done admins!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 21, 2014)

There's now an alternative client to the Tapatalk one, called Forum Fiend, available for Android, Kindle Fire and Windows Phone.
Android app on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ape.apps.forumfiend


----------



## Me76 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> There's now an alternative client to the Tapatalk one, called Forum Fiend, available for Android, Kindle Fire and Windows Phone.
> Android app on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ape.apps.forumfiend


Free?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:
			
		

> There's now an alternative client to the Tapatalk one, called Forum Fiend, available for Android, Kindle Fire and Windows Phone.
> Android app on Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ape.apps.forumfiend



Like it? I use ForumRunner still but it is a bit painful at times and rubbish for photos.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 21, 2014)

Me76 said:


> Free?


The Android one appears to be, though there's mention of paying to remove adverts.


Badgers said:


> Like it? I use ForumRunner still but it is a bit painful at times and rubbish for photos.


Not tried it myself as I rarely use my Android tablet for U75 and its battery is flat at the mo.

Feedback from users always welcome.

ForumRunner is now owned by the vBulletin people so is unlikely to be updated for XenForo or any non-vBulletin platform.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2014)

Downloaded the Android free version which has annoying 'sexytimes' advertising on it 

Nice interface and quick but some obvious problems. Could not see any of the subforums, conversations and unable to a 'current/recent posts' view.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2014)

Nope. Played a bit more and it is not up to scratch. Shame the conversations are flawed (are they still?) on Tapatalk otherwise I would use that over ForumRunner.


----------



## Onket (Jun 21, 2014)

Never had any real problems accessing U75 from my mobile without downloading anything.


----------



## TodayIsCaturday (Jun 22, 2014)

Onket said:


> Never had any real problems accessing U75 from my mobile without downloading anything.



Yeah what's wrong with using the android browser? Works fine, I hate most apps anyway, they are often just lame versions of something you can access properly via a website.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Nope. Played a bit more and it is not up to scratch. Shame the conversations are flawed (are they still?) on Tapatalk otherwise I would use that over ForumRunner.


Conversations now fixed on Android Tapatalk.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 22, 2014)

Can't seem to like a post in forum fiend.


----------



## Lazy Llama (May 11, 2017)

I'm removing ForumRunner support as it hasn't been updated by the current owners and keeps causing server errors.
My apologies if anyone is still using it.


----------



## stuff_it (May 11, 2017)

mauvais said:


> There's no free version of Tapatalk on Android.


Thankfully not true any more.

I quite like Tapatalk.

In addition to deleting the automated "posted from my xxxxx" signature, I highly recommend that after each install you cancel out all email updates - otherwise your inbox will be swamped with emails for every conceivable alert, right down to individual posts on threads you've posted on.



Lazy Llama said:


> I'm removing ForumRunner support as it hasn't been updated by the current owners and keeps causing server errors.
> My apologies if anyone is still using it.


Hasn't really worked for a long time.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 6, 2017)

Tapatalk is such a pile of shit i've given up using it.

Nothing beats just using U75 from google chrome, so far, tbh.


----------

